# Windows 10 Email Alternatives?



## Davidlaw69 (Jun 14, 2004)

I just got a new computer with Windows 10 and I am less than thrilled with the email program (I used Windows Live Mail previously and was satisfied with that). One of several things that bugs me is that when an email comes with an attachment, the system does not recognize the format of the attachment. I have to double click it then wait around 30 seconds while it (I guess) analyzes whether it is a Word, WordPerfect, .pdf or other document. Once it has done so I then have to click it again to open it.

I was just wondering if I would be better off with a different email program, and, if so, what would you recommend?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Doesn't Windows Live Mail run in Windows 10?

I use, so always recommend when asked, Thunderbird.


----------



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

You'll probably get a few recommendations, but my preference was for staying with Windows Live Mail. There seem to be many, many issues with the Outlook Mail which comes with W10, so I didn't try that.

I downloaded One Calendar from the App Store (also free), and that synced nicely with the Live Mail Calendar. As yet, there's no option to export or print the calendar in either programme, or in the Outlook Mail app that came with W10. Reminders work well--at least on my computer with this combination of Live Mail and One calendar. There are some issues for some people with that with the native W10 mail and calendar apps, so it might be luck of the draw.

As far as I'm concerned, I'm all for familiarity, and sticking with what works--at least for now.


----------



## Radiorails (Jan 31, 2013)

I have tried the W10 mail app, I am not impressed with it. The main issue I have is that all my mail addresses are not instantly seen (I have five addresses for differing uses). I gave it over a week trial but have now returned to using Thunderbird, which I also use on my W7 laptop.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

I have a test PC with windows 10 and I use
WLM
Thunderbird
Outlook 2013
and try out various email programs to help out on forums and also in the "real" world

WLM - Shows up the attachment type on my WLM - just sent a Word, Excel , PDF and Text file and the default icons are shown as well as the name and extension
Do you have the programs on the PC and if you goto windows file manager and look on the PC can you see the icons for the correct file type 
I wonder if there is an association issue



> I have to double click it then wait around 30 seconds while it (I guess) analyzes whether it is a Word, WordPerfect, .pdf or other document


 Does the PC then ask you what program to use to open ?


----------

